# what tune would you walk out to



## benjitsu (Feb 6, 2011)

gimmi your walkout tunes lads!

i have always been devided when it comes to this...

sometimes i think i would like a real bad ass tune to get me pumped befor its go time, but then i think that that aint really how i like to portray myself... i aint a mean sob... im a nice guy... so i think i would go for something a bit more light hearted so here are my preferred options.

fatboy slim - long haired freaky people

the specials - ghost town

calvin harris - la la la

if i was a bad ass i would defo have chase & status - saxon

what are yours?


----------



## benjitsu (Feb 6, 2011)

this is obv the most important thing when it comes to a fight!


----------



## Tribulus (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd probably have something by hatebreed or a similar band.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

YMCA - Village People :thumb


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Culture Club - do you really want to hurt me

Smash Mouth - why cant we be friends


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

haha, im actually unsure, in the past ive had some old gatecrasher tunes to walk out to - darude - sandstorm for example

got a fight in 2 weeks and still havnt decided on my tune, maybe tiny tempah - passout? ill be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## brown rhino (Feb 16, 2011)

lol just had my first amateur mma fight and forgot to bring music so had to come out to the ufc intro , next time would like to come out to Drake Forever or Eminem call the doctor


----------



## SouthCoastMMA (Jan 19, 2011)

Last fight in June I walked out to "Won't Back Down" by Eminem and this June it'll be "Bodies" by Drowning Pool...!


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Metalingus by Alterbridge is awesome its also used by WWE superstar Edge.

Just waiting for someone to mention Rocky songs ha ha


----------



## benjitsu (Feb 6, 2011)

joeedoom said:


> Culture Club - do you really want to hurt me
> 
> Smash Mouth - why cant we be friends


why cant we be friends has just made my list! :thumb


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Im fighting on the 26th of this month, still trying to decide on a tune but at the mo, looks like its gonna be this :


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Man, I've had almost twenty MMA fights now, and I've come out to loads of different stuff.

All my pro fights have been Joy Division - Love will tear us apart (not my favourite JD tune, but a good intro).

I've also used, amongst others:

No Warning - Behind These Walls

Beastie Boys - Fight for your right

Judge - warriors

Ian Brown - FEAR

Stones Roses - Waterfall

Oasis - Rock n Roll star

Immortal Technique - Dance with the devil


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

War by edwin star...tune!


----------



## MMA-Fightwear.co.uk (Jan 18, 2011)

joeedoom said:


> Culture Club - do you really want to hurt me


:whs would definately raise some eyebrows!


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

Heavy by chase and status.....


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Saliva- Ladies and Gentlemen

Oasis- ****in in The Bushes

The Jam- A Town Called Mallice


----------



## Whitey161 (May 25, 2010)

Immortal Technique - Dance with the devil

Love this tune


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

whats that tune "duuuude looks like a lady!" or danger zone from the top gun soundtrack!!


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Bit of the old,

Haddaway - What is love

or

PJ and Duncan - Lets get ready to rhumble

Classics!


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

God's gonna cut you down....excellent choice mate!

This is also a cool walk out tune;


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

It still has to be -


----------



## benjitsu (Feb 6, 2011)

for something nice and smooth i would go for marvin gaye - trouble man... give it a listen! gives me a smooth swagger when im walking about with my mp3 on:cool:


----------



## Tonks (Jul 16, 2009)

For something brutal I would come out to:

Decapitated - Spheres of Madness (absolutely punishing)

Meshuggah - Autonomy Lost

Dillinger Escaple Plan - 43% Burnt (run the risk/benefit of having your opponent think your mental by playing this one)

Or for something more dramatic like Rampage's old Pride Music:

Conte Par Tiro - Andrea Bocceli

...and if Im feeling sick in the head that day - Tagebuch Einer Totgeburt by Bethlehem (nothing like creepy as f**k Black Metal)


----------



## Jorden (Feb 17, 2010)

Depends on how long of a play your song gets when your coming out but i used this in my last fight. '****ing in the bushes' by oasis,used in snatch. big hype tune lol!


----------



## benjitsu (Feb 6, 2011)

Jorden said:


> Depends on how long of a play your song gets when your coming out but i used this in my last fight. '****ing in the bushes' by oasis,used in snatch. big hype tune lol!


good choice... propper hype tune:cool:


----------



## Jorden (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont feel bad ass enough for this one lol but how about 'spitfire' by the prodigy?!?!

great if your fighting a german lol!


----------



## benjitsu (Feb 6, 2011)

Jorden said:


> I dont feel bad ass enough for this one lol but how about 'spitfire' by the prodigy?!?!
> 
> great if your fighting a german lol!


if we are talking prodge then its gotta be invaders must die:tuf


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Giggs look what the cat dragged in

Waka flocka - for my dawgs

2pac - hail mary

Dizzee rascal - jus a rascal

Dmx - where the hood at

2pac

-

Ambitions as a fighta (written for mike tyson)

However,

If i wanted to be nice and relaxed, probably an rnb slow jam like a trey songz track


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Nate (May 13, 2010)

Bob Marley, 3 little birds!!

Try It........


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I still think You Suffer by Napalm Death :thumb


----------

